# Ready for Fort Stewart Hogs



## BowArrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Went down to FS this week and got pass, qualified with bow and registered three guns. Hope to try some hogs this week and will be doing some camping at Holebrook camp ground. I am a bow hunter for almost fifty years and hunted FS in the 60's,70's, 80's. I have never shot anything with the three guns but thought I might try one on hogs. I am 78 years old, retired, and hunt and fish often. I have killed some hogs on FS while deer hunting but have never hunted hogs in off season. I could use some help in getting started because I know it takes boots on the ground to find the good areas and FS is a big place.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 17, 2016)

Take plenty of ice and bug spray.

Did that a few years ago. 
Vowed NEVER to do that again in mid-summer.

Did get to see a pair of otters playing, wayyy off the beaten path.
Never have seen them in the wild before. It was cool.

Got 2 decent hog. Nothing to brag about though.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 18, 2016)

What Big7 said about the heat. Be careful, it can get you in trouble, especially if you are older, like me.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 18, 2016)

They're thick as fleas starting at about 7:30-ish every night. PM me if you want and I'll give you some really hot areas


----------



## antharper (Jun 18, 2016)

Good luck, maybe you'll find someone on here to tag along , seems to be quite a few on here that hunt Stewart !


----------



## Tideup (Jun 20, 2016)

send a PM to huntinonthefly he may be able to help you.


----------



## BowArrow (Jul 3, 2016)

Hunted FS Thur/Fri. Stayed in campground. Rained Thur. Saw hogs and deer but no shot at hog. Went to my parking spot at 2 PM in E area and hog was feeding were I park. Did not run but walked in bushes like he was in no danger. Found shed in E4 with 6 points. Lots hog sign and lots sketters. It was 90 Deg. and high humidty which meant you were soaked if you walked any. Found some good spots to hunt when deer season begans Sept. 10. Game Warden came thru campground and we talked for hour. He hunts FS a lot and gave me some areas to try. Been to FS two times and both times have run into GW. Working on small 4.5 x7 utility trailer that I had special made for all of my deer/hog hunting. Will have quick set up cot/tent that fits on trailer, a truck tool box for all of my hunting gear and a pressurized water system and shower to cool down if necessary. Although 78 years old, I bowhunt for deer four months and am taking up hog hunting during the summer. Will be going to FS this week and might camp if I can complete my trailer.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jul 4, 2016)

Text me when you go this week. I'll be available every afternoon after Tuesday


----------



## BowArrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Finally got shot but missed at 25 yds. All that walking and sweating and missed. I should go back to bow but wanted to shoot somesthing with 30 cal. that I have had for over 40 years.


----------

